# Partagas (Cuba) Shorts Cigar Review - Great small cigar



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This is a very nice short cigar for a quick smoke. Wrappet is usually colorado with some veins, construction consistently good,...

Read the full review here: Partagas (Cuba) Shorts Cigar Review - Great small cigar


----------

